# Two more Ragdolls



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

The blue-eyed beauty is Cassie, a Blue/Cream Tortie Colourpoint and our matriarch. The B&W is the love of my life, my feisty Bibi Babette who is a Black Bicolour non-pointed Ragdoll.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What wonderful ragdoll cats, they are really beautiful, how many do you have Linn?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

awwww, major cute factor!! Your ragdolls are beautiful and those are awesome pictures.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG, your cats are just beautiful. I love those blue eyes, incredible!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> What wonderful ragdoll cats, they are really beautiful, how many do you have Linn?


Thanks Ann. Hush ... you never ask a cat breeder how many cats they have! :no:
Seriously though, we don't have that many ... just enough to keep us warm in the winter


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

DanielleH said:


> awwww, major cute factor!! Your ragdolls are beautiful and those are awesome pictures.


Thank you Danielle - I do enjoy photographing them


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

SadieBodean said:


> OMG, your cats are just beautiful. I love those blue eyes, incredible!


Thanks Sadie!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

linncurrie said:


> Hush ... you never ask a cat breeder how many cats they have! :no:


That's true, I found that out the hard way. Back in college I went to a cat show with some friends and we were talking to a breeder. She was telling us about this cat, and that cat, etc. etc. and I, very innocently, asked her how many cats she had. Well, she about jumped down my throat. I think she thought maybe I was with some animal rights group or something. Yikes, I won't do that again.:uhoh:


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I confess to never having been a cat fan, but I try never to miss your Ragdoll pics. They are stunningly beautiful! I hope you publish. Somehow, the amateur label doesn't fit your work.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DaMama said:


> I confess to never having been a cat fan, but I try never to miss your Ragdoll pics. They are stunningly beautiful! I hope you publish. Somehow, the amateur label doesn't fit your work.


Isn't that the truth... the photographs are beautiful, and the cats are gorgeous! I had 4 cats and all four of them thought they were dogs:doh: Linn's cats look like they just know something that we don't...


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

SadieBodean said:


> That's true, I found that out the hard way. Back in college I went to a cat show with some friends and we were talking to a breeder. She was telling us about this cat, and that cat, etc. etc. and I, very innocently, asked her how many cats she had. Well, she about jumped down my throat. I think she thought maybe I was with some animal rights group or something. Yikes, I won't do that again.:uhoh:


No need to have jumped on you - she could have made it into a joke, like I did  Actually, we have 11 cats. Most of them have been altered and will spend the rest of their days with us ... I just can't seem to see any reason why I should part with any of them.

Breeders do pet out their cats, for various reasons. One important reason is that a cat might not do well in a multiple cat household - I currently have one of those but I still can't get myself to place her


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

DaMama said:


> I confess to never having been a cat fan, but I try never to miss your Ragdoll pics. They are stunningly beautiful! I hope you publish. Somehow, the amateur label doesn't fit your work.


Thank you - only been published in local cat magazines which is quite the little honour  but my wish is for my own Ragdoll calendar. Maybe one day, who knows


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Isn't that the truth... the photographs are beautiful, and the cats are gorgeous! I had 4 cats and all four of them thought they were dogs:doh: Linn's cats look like they just know something that we don't...


Thank you, much appreciated. I have mentioned before that the Ragdoll is very "dog like" and new kitten owners are stunned when their kittens retrieve. Best of all is the wagging of the tail, just like a dog


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your cats are so beautiful and makes me want to get another one. They look so regal but a little hint of spunkiness peeking out.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

hehe Linn, I'm not a breeder and I have 7 cats. 
Your cats are absolutely stunning. The first picture is the most absolutely gorgeous cat I've ever seen. I will have a ragdoll someday, when the right one comes into rescue, but until then I will definitely enjoy looking at yours


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> hehe Linn, I'm not a breeder and I have 7 cats. Your cats are absolutely stunning. The first picture is the most absolutely gorgeous cat I've ever seen. I will have a ragdoll someday, when the right one comes into rescue, but until then I will definitely enjoy looking at yours


Bless your heart for having so many 4-legged children! Thank you also for the compliments - much appreciated


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I am finding myself coming on here as much to look at these cats as I am the puppers. LOL Keep up the good work. Do we have new kitten pictures I missed while in the hospital????


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Dang I am finding myself coming on here as much to look at these cats as I am the puppers. LOL Keep up the good work.


:wave:El Hoocho! ALWAYS good to get a comment from you! How you doing? Family holding up and being strong? I obviously love the fact that you are appreciating my 'Dolls!!



TheHooch said:


> Do we have new kitten pictures I missed while in the hospital????


Nothing new. Eyes have just started to open (they are 10 days old today) and I will attempt pics in about two weeks' time. In the meanwhile, I will continue to bore you with Harvey pics! :uhoh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bore me away. My ragdoll is appreciating the fact I am turning into a cat person. LOL Health is okay I think I can stay out of the hospital until my 23rd date now. LOL


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Bore me away. My ragdoll is appreciating the fact I am turning into a cat person. LOL Health is okay I think I can stay out of the hospital until my 23rd date now. LOL


BTW - what is your Ragdoll's name? And when am I going to see a new pic of her?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

his name is Chester and I will try and follow him around after the camera is fix. LOL Or I get a new one.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> his name is Chester and I will try and follow him around after the camera is fix. LOL Or I get a new one.


Apologies to the beautiful boy for thinking he was a girl :doh: Get the cam fixed, nothing like taking new shots and sharing with all of us.

Nice chatting to you Hooch - now I have to get Mister Harvey's golden butt into the car and take him for his second clicker training lesson


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh I love the first picture.....beautiful


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

They are beautiful!! It's obvious that they know it too.


----------

